# Dynaudio LYD monitors - opinions?



## mac (Sep 24, 2017)

Has anyone had chance to work with a set of Dynaudio LYD monitors? What were your thoughts? 

Also, does anyone know where in the UK to purchase them?!


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Sep 24, 2017)

I've only listened to them at a music store a couple of months ago. They seemed similar to my BM5mk3 which I love. I don't remember feeling that the LYD was an upgrade. If you do get it, I recommend the 7. That seems to be the magic number with Dynaudio, not the 5 or 8. At least that's how it was with their previous generations.

You can get them from Thomann. Surprisingly, ordering from Canada usually ends up being cheaper than ordering from Sweetwater because Thomann offers a flat rate shipping of *€*50 and going to euro is often better than to USD.

Edit: Thomann is one of the few places that still has the BM5mk3. There's a big discount since they're discontinued. I'd definitely pick up those. They're some of my favorite speakers. Of course they're not perfect and do have some focusing issues but I prefer them to anything anywhere near that price. I really don't like their really old but very popular BM6A. I've been wanting to pick up a BM5mk3 while they're still around to replace the DB50 I'm using as a center speaker in order to have a matched LCR but I can't justify the cost.


----------



## John57 (Sep 24, 2017)

You can find more reviews on the Dynaudio LYD monitors:
https://www.gearslutz.com/board/pro...new-dynaudio-lyd-48-3-way-active-monitor.html
https://www.gearslutz.com/board/so-...d5s-vs-dynaudio-lyd48s-vs-gethain-rl906s.html
Just an example. I will look into the LYD series like the LYD 48 in the near future. I currently own the Dyaudio M20


----------



## mac (Sep 24, 2017)

@Gerhard Westphalen I noticed the BM5s were quite heavily discounted, to make way for the LYD I assume. Did you get chance to compare the two side by side whilst at the store?

@John57 The 48s would be too much for my room, unfortunately :/


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Sep 24, 2017)

mac said:


> @Gerhard Westphalen I noticed the BM5s were quite heavily discounted, to make way for the LYD I assume. Did you get chance to compare the two side by side whilst at the store?
> 
> @John57 The 48s would be too much for my room, unfortunately :/



No, they just had the LYD at the store (I don't remember which one. The 8?). The only thing I compared them to there were the little Neumanns. I think I preferred the Neumanns but they were way too small and so I was red-lighting them. I found that the bigger Neumanns didn't have great reviews. The small ones might be an option for you if you're sitting close to them. Honestly, I'd get the BM5mk3. Nothing will really beat them around that prices, especially with the discount.

It's a bit hard for me to judge them nowadays because I've DEQX-ified mine so they sound like very different speakers. When it's off, they sound pretty bad in terms of the clarity of the imaging but I think it's still better than most unDEQX-ified speakers. When it's on, it's better than most speakers that cost 10x as much.

Edit: When I originally bought the BM5mk3 I did have the chance to directly compare them with the BM6A. It was a used pair so they were actually considerably cheaper than the BM5mk3. I just really didn't like those. They were very dark while the BM5mk3 are bright without having any sort of harshness.


----------



## mac (Sep 24, 2017)

Thats really helpful, thank you.


----------



## John57 (Sep 24, 2017)

Your are welcome and you can check YouTube as well. There is two that comes in mind. First is the  which is in Spanish but has English subtitles. It is very detailed and while you can not tell how the other smaller LYD 5,7,8 will sound in your in a room but you can tell the differences between them are. If the Dynaudio LYD 48 is too big I would go for the LYD 7 not the 8 because in a two way your are pushing the tweeter to cover more frequencies and you might loose some clarity and dynamic power. However I considered Dynaudio king of the soft dome tweeters. Here is another review of the lYD7 

There is not many stores that carry the Dyaudio pro line which usually is separate from the home line but considering how well my M20 works in my environment which includes composing music and mixing the LYD 48 is going to be my choice to replace my Sceptre CoActual speakers when the time comes and I am keeping the M20 with the dynaudio extended warranty for at least 8 years.


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Sep 24, 2017)

I own a LCR set of LYD 8's and really like them. I unfortunately cant really give you too much of a review, as this is my first film with them, but so far, I really love them. 

They fatigue me less than my last monitors which is the reason I got them. Very clean. 

I will be moving my Left and Right LYD 8's to my rears and will be buying an LCR of the LYD 48's in the near future. 

Very happy with them. Wish I could have gotten the 8's in black though as I will be getting the 48's in black. Looks like they are avail in black now, but I couldnt have waited.


----------



## charlieclouser (Sep 24, 2017)

I still use the older Dynaudio AIR series, and they are by far my favorites. I have AIR 6 (2-way with 6" woofer), AIR 15 (2-way with 10" woofer), AIR 20 (3-way with 10" woofer), and AIR 25 (3-way with dual 10" woofers). Believe it or not, the AIR 15 are my favorites. The bigger AIR 20 has a little more detail in the upper midrange, but for some reason I keep coming back to the 2-way, 10" AIR 15. 

The thing I don't like about the AIR 20 and AIR 25 is that the ports are on the front, so it's possible to get a little "port chuffing" in certain situations - with sustained low sine-wave bass tones, 808 kicks, etc. The AIR 15 has the ports on the back, so any chuffing effects are not apparent from the listening position. I also found the AIR 20 to be a little light in the bass range, but I may have been fooled by that additional mid range clarity. I do have subwoofers, but when I was A/B-ing the 15 versus the 20 I had the subs switched off. 

In any case, lots of people think that the Dynaudios are easy to mix on for long periods of time with no fatigue, and I would not hesitate to get the LYD's - the biggest model I could. Since the LYD 48 is a three-way and has the port on the back, it might be the best combination of features. The additional clarity in the mid range from the three-way design might be just what you need - and Dynaudio make some excellent subwoofers that you could use with the LYD's as well.

In case you can't tell, I love Dynaudio.


----------



## John57 (Sep 25, 2017)

Long ago I used to own a pair of Thiel speakers that had a Dynaudio tweeter at the time and I was very impressed by the sound. When I heard the Dynaudio M20 paired with the Rogue Audio Cronus Magnum II amp it was magical. Clear, transparent and very dynamic quality to the sound. I knew then that the Dynaudio is the brand to keep. When the time comes to get the LYD48 I going to put them on its side so that the drivers are more ear level and fit the space better. Back to work using the new Joshua Bell library.


----------



## mac (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks everyone, I've got some serious dynaudio demoing to get done!


----------

